# Witches Ball - 2019



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I emailed the 'Save the Date' notices today.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

The invitations are being assembled.
I used plastic DIY balls bought from Amazon and filled with a witch's concoction of dried mushrooms, rosemary, cloves, peppercorns, fake berries and flower. Anything would work. The details of the party are printed on photo paper. I like the way the colors are more vibrant rather than on card stock. The pagan charms were bought on Etsy and sent from China. They came in a reasonable amount of time. Finishing off with ribbon, placed in a 4"x4"x4" corrugated box and ready for mailing or hand delivery.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Using mannequins that I picked up a second hand shop a few years ago to dress as Witches and Warlocks. To be placed throughout as if they were guests. I ordered Styrofoam heads for the ones without heads and will use masks.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Using Witches boots and inserting mason jars for fresh flowers for centerpieces.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh my goodness - this is lovely! I just adore all of it... you're going to have a FABULOUS party!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Centerpieces for the high top cocktail tables will be fresh flowers in a pumpkin.
I purchased these Styrofoam pumpkins from the Dollar store a few years ago and found a use for them this year. I cut a hole just big enough for a votive candle holder. I will put water and a few fresh cut flowers in the votive on party day.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)




----------

